# Modem wird nicht erkannt



## forino (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich bekomme mein Modem nicht installiert, weder mit automatischer Erkennung noch manuell, Treiberinstallation hilft auch nicht.
Fehlerhinweise:
Modem reagiert nicht
kein angeschlossenes Modem vorhanden
Verbindung zum Modem kann nicht hergestellt werden

Com1+2 stehen nicht zur Verfügung, weiss nicht womit sie belegt sind. Alle Bioseinstellungen Com1-4 und automatisch schon getestet.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Prüfreihenfolge etc. 
Danke...


XP SP1, Elsa Microlink 56k seriell
<!-- / message -->


----------



## forino (27. Dezember 2004)

Habe Com 1+2 im Bios aktiviert, aber im Gerätemanager befinden sich nur Com 3+4. An Com 3+4 wird aber kein Modem erkannt! <!-- / message -->


----------



## niTeZ (27. Dezember 2004)

vielleicht ist der anschluss des modems kaputt?


----------



## forino (27. Dezember 2004)

Habe gerade ein anderes Modem an beiden seriellen Anschlüssen getestet, ohne Erfolg:

"Am Computer konnten keine neu angeschlossenen Plug & Play-Modems gefunden werden"

Im Gerätemanager sind Com 3+4 aufgeführt aber kein Modem.

Wenn ich im Bios Com 1+2 aktiviere tauchen diese im Gerätemanager nicht auf.

Welche Einstellung ist Bios richtig? a) automatisch   b) Com 3+4
Wofür werden evtl. Com 1+2 verwendet?


----------



## forino (28. Dezember 2004)

M.E. ist das seit einem Bios-Update ca. im Juli 04, danach wurde Rechner nur offline benutzt. Ist ein Zusammenhang möglich?


ECS K7S5A


----------



## knackpunkt83 (29. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube die Com Ports sind eigentlich nur virtuell. Kann mir schon vorstellen das der Fehler darin liegt dass das BIOS 1+2 aktiviert hat und WinXP 3+4 anzeigt. Du kannst das BIOS ja auf die Original-Einstellungen zurücksetzen.
Schlage vor das Modem einfach an einen anderen PC anzuschließen und zu testen ob der etwas erkennt. Dann bist du sicher obs am Modem oder am PC liegt.
Habe auch festgestellt das manchmal die WinXP-Treiber nicht funktionieren. Also die auf jedem Fall die neuesten Treiber vom Hersteller verwenden (auch wenn die nicht signiert sind  )


----------

